
Japan's middle-aged men hire themselves out to regain their social status (2018) - myinnerbanjo
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/08/04/japans-middle-aged-men-hire-regain-social-status/
======
smush
I was hoping to have some comments on this but after a week, not much
unfortunately.

I wonder if this is also something the US will come up with in the coming
decades. We seem to be around 20 years behind Japan in many respects.

